# Blue Wave Boats=good/bad



## justinsfa

I have been in the market for a used boat for a few months now, and just recently I have noticed a really big influx of used Blue Wave boats.

Anybody have an explanation? Was it just because they got real popular back in the late 90s and now folks are replacing them, or is there a problem with them.

Just wondering as I expand my search to other models.

Thanks


----------



## fishnstringer

*I think it's like the Chevrolet and Ford*

used to be years ago. The Blue Wave seems to be one the most common bay boats, and is possibly one of the more affordable. However, in this economically challenging time some of those folks that financed them are trying to lower their monthly exposure. Other than your suggestion that are moving on to other boats, this is my only rationalization.


----------



## OMG

I just recently put ours up for sale (see classifieds), but it's not because of any problems with the boat or it's performance. I'm in my mid 20's and can remember when I first started fishing over a decade ago. There wasn't as many custom made boats out on the market as there is today. Blue Wave boats presented themselves as good, all-around boats that just about every fisherman could enjoy. They sold alot in during these times and that's probably why more used ones are appearing on the market today. I vividly remember looking at ours and saying that it's too big and heavy and would get me in more trouble than I wanted to deal with. My folks went ahead and bought it, and to my surprise, it really impressed me. It finally sold me on one particular trip to the surf one summer. It was real windy and the breaks were really bad. We took the boat out and ran inbetween the shore and 1st sand bar for about 4 miles: some areas were ridiculously shallow and scared my folks to death. We ended up making it there without dragging bottom and caught our limits. A trip I'll never forget.

Anyway, they're great all-around boats and just like many others, "as long as you take care of them, they'll last you a lifetime." Good luck in your search for a boat.


----------



## justinsfa

Thats what I figured. These boats are pushing the 10 yr old mark of when they were really popular. Its just wierd that I have seen such an explosion of them for sale over the last 2 weeks. Maybe I just havent been paying attention to them.

What are the shallow water capabilities of the Super tunnel hull??? I have been looking at the Explorer TV models, but am a little worried about speed and how they handle rough water....

Blue Wave owners, feel free to chime in....

Thanks for the input
CHURCH


----------



## OMG

They're not extreme shallow running boats by any means. There are limitations on where you can go because of their design and weight, but for the most part, they get the job done. I've fished mine out of several bays (East Matty, West Matty, POC to Rockport and Port Mansfield). Each bay has it's differences, but the boat drafts in 10-12 inches and you can get up in about the same with a moderate load. Yes, I have stuck her before while trying to get into places like Shoalwater, but I think this happens to any angler looking for new places. It just happens. I've been in both types of Blue Waves (with and w/o tunnels) and I can say through experience that the tunnel will give you access to more places and allow you to get up and out on plane ALOT easier. I would definitely recommend a tunnel when looking at these boats.


----------



## OMG

I forgot to mention, but our first boat was a Explorer 19TV. Good boat for the size, but after it spun on me and chunked a buddy of mine, I never felt confident in driving it. We sold it and got the Blue Wave shortly thereafter.


----------



## redman35

Justin how much are you looking to spend? i have a 22' Gulf coast for sale


----------



## justinsfa

I have set my limit at $10K. 20-22 ft. 

Preferences:

Yamaha motor
dual axle trailer
tunnel hull
trolling motor


I fish the Galveston Bay complex 90 percent of the time, and focus on Trinity Bay. I dont need to run over 55mph. I need to get up in 1-1.5 foot of water. I need the hull to handle choppy conditions. 

You know, I need the perfect boat that nobody makes... haha


----------



## redman35

wow i am about 5 thousand out of your limit. i meet all your qualifications.


----------



## Salty Dog

I have fished in a 22' Blue Wave Super Tunnel and a 22' Shoalwater tunnel V and to me they were pretty similar in performance. Not very fast with both topping out under 40 mph. The Shoalwater had a 150 and the BW had a 175. Both drafted 9-10". I think the Shoalwater was maybe an inch shallower. The Blue Wave had a ton more storage and a ton more useable fishing space. 

I have been around non-tunnel Blue Waves and with a jackplate and a 200 they will run pretty quick, probably 50 mph. Maybe a little more. Still draft 10" or so.

For a all around boat that will take you fishing, pull a tube or a skier and load up the family for a cruise they are a pretty good choice. You are probably seeing so many used ones more as a function of how many of them they have sold in Texas. They use to advertise as the #1 selling bay boat in Texas. The more you sell, the more used ones will be on the market.


----------



## justinsfa

redman35 said:


> wow i am about 5 thousand out of your limit. i meet all your qualifications.


You dont have to be :smile:


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

my fishing partner has a 08 22' bluewave non tunel. i know it was not cheap! 35K+ and another friend has a 22' palm beach or something like that with the same moter, but a 2 stroke and a single axel trailer for like 20K new..... its like driving a bmw compared to an corrola! you can tell where the extra money was spent, but is it enough to justify the extra $$$$ maybe not....

anyhow, the blue wave is super nice..... runs 48mph and can draft in @12" and get up just fine in a little more


----------



## andiedandy99

Buddy of mine runs a 22 special and has been running up and down the upper Madre region for several years now.
Has the tunnel with a 200 Yamaha HPDI I believe with a 4 blade prop and seen her hit 52 MPH.
Yes, 10-12 " draft but still needs about 18 to get up but that's where we find the big ones.
Good ride, not the easiest to get in but easy to get out of.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

A guy I really like in Rockport that does alot of hull repairs says he does not see many of them in for repair!!! I looked them over really hard and made the short list before I bought a Pathfinder. They are light, usable and decent water craft. 

There are many boats coming on the market rioght now and will be for several months. People losing jobs, saving accounts in the tank, divorces, ect...

Be patient, look with both eyes open.


----------



## Capt. Ed Paris

Ran one for many years and they are good all around boats for the money. Believe Ronnie's still has mine for sale that i traded in, might want to call them. Good boat with never any problems FYI


----------



## justinsfa

DirtyDoubleC said:


> Ran one for many years and they are good all around boats for the money. Believe Ronnie's still has mine for sale that i traded in, might want to call them. Good boat with never any problems FYI


Whats the description on your boat? And who is this Ronnie character? haha


----------



## boatmanjohn

I could be wrong, but it seems like Blue Waves are run by a majority of first-time boat owners. Majority, not all. From what I've heard they are heavy for their length and have a tendency to be a pretty wet ride and sit bow-down which keeps the water in the boat. Other than that they seem to be affordable. I looked at them pretty close when I was ready for my 1st fiberglass boat....no make it my second. My first was a 15' fish/ski combo. Never did settle with the Wave though.


----------



## justinsfa

Well, I just got rid of my 98 Carolina Skiff J16 because it was useless for my kind of fishing... It was a great little boat for small lakes and such, but on any open water, it was torture.

Im fishing out of a 18 ft Kenner Deep V with a 115 Yamaha and it is awesome... handles rough water very well for such a short boat and hauls some pretty good booty... but it has ZERO shallow water capabilities....

So, I need to change to something a little more shallow running, but can handle the rough waters of the Galveston Bay complex... I run all over the place, so I dont want to be limited to the flats.... but I also dont want to have to idle 3/4 of a mile to shallower waters...


----------



## Ckill

I run the 22' Super Tunnel 150 Yamaha. I like it a lot solid, well built, great hatches(better that some of the advanced boats..LOL) and gets plenty shallow. I have not had enough time in other boats to say if its wet or dry. I know it has to be plumb nasty out for me to get wet. If I drive straight in the waves even that goes away. The reason you see so many is cause they sold so many.


----------



## justinsfa

Ckill said:


> I run the 22' Super Tunnel 150 Yamaha. I like it a lot solid, well built, great hatches(better that some of the advanced boats..LOL) and gets plenty shallow. I have not had enough time in other boats to say if its wet or dry. I know it has to be plumb nasty out for me to get wet. If I drive straight in the waves even that goes away. The reason you see so many is cause they sold so many.


What speeds are you seeing with that thing?


----------



## Lucky Wave

we are running a 22' w a 200 yama....rpms at 6100, loaded heavy, the boat will run right around 40 to 42 mph


----------



## mozingo1952

good solid boat, I've owned blue waves since early 90's. I had a 189 traded up to a 22 ft. 
I fish mostly freshwater , but have fished Sabine Pass and Biloxi , Ms under some snotty conditions. 
My present boat is 10 years old, no issues, I plan on running
this boat from now on, repower when needed.

MO


----------



## Third Wave

I own a 1997 220 Classic. It's got a jack plate and a Johnson 150 Ocean Runner.

It has been a great boat. Other than the obligitory electrical issues with bilge and bait pumps, I've had very few issues. The hull is not the best for big water. I will not take it outside the jetties unless the water is like glass. The bow sits too low and water will come over it if you don't know what your doing.

In the bay, it does great. I can run in about 18" of water safely, probably less if I get daring. Getting up on plane, even with the jack plate and 4 blade still requires some significant water. 

I feel very safe taking my family out in it, and it serves as a great platform to get to my wading spots.

My boat was built with a smaller console and no corner storage up front, so I have a dance floor for a deck. Great when you're drifting or hauling stuff to the landcut.

I like mine. I would recommend it to someone who uses it like me. But if you want BIG water or super skinny this is not your boat.

Good luck.


----------



## KIKO

on a 189 we go in 4" to 6" while planing and about 8" for take-off. We go into South Bay and Holy Beach with ours on the LLM.



justinsfa said:


> Thats what I figured. These boats are pushing the 10 yr old mark of when they were really popular. Its just wierd that I have seen such an explosion of them for sale over the last 2 weeks. Maybe I just havent been paying attention to them.
> 
> What are the shallow water capabilities of the Super tunnel hull??? I have been looking at the Explorer TV models, but am a little worried about speed and how they handle rough water....
> 
> Blue Wave owners, feel free to chime in....
> 
> Thanks for the input
> CHURCH


----------



## Blue_Wave028

I run a 18' Super Tunnel powered with a 90HP Yamaha 4-stroke. Top end speed is at 32 mph so not a speed boat by any means but runs faster than my old aluminum and doesn't beat you down. My only complaint I have with this boat is it gets squirrelly in cross chop yet rides just fine going into or with the waves. It does do well in shallow water. I don't have a jackplate and am running a 3-blade prop which in my opinion is the wrong set up for a tunnel but will get up in about 10" if there is only two of us. If I were to do it all over again I would have purchased the 19' Classic for the beam width, better ride, and extra storage.


----------



## Ckill

justinsfa said:


> What speeds are you seeing with that thing?


36-38 max. Its a good cruise at 28 or so.


----------



## POC SPEC

OMG said:


> They're not extreme shallow running boats by any means. There are limitations on where you can go because of their design and weight, but for the most part, they get the job done. I've fished mine out of several bays (East Matty, West Matty, POC to Rockport and Port Mansfield). Each bay has it's differences, but the boat drafts in 10-12 inches and *you can get up in about the same with a moderate load*. Yes, I have stuck her before while trying to get into places like Shoalwater, but I think this happens to any angler looking for new places. It just happens. I've been in both types of Blue Waves (with and w/o tunnels) and I can say through experience that the tunnel will give you access to more places and allow you to get up and out on plane ALOT easier. I would definitely recommend a tunnel when looking at these boats.


I dont want sound like I am bashing Blue Wave, but there is no way it can get up in 12 inches of water and it seemed to be a pretty wet boat to me. The boat I was in did not have trim tabs, but did have a tunnel and jack plate. It took waves pretty well and handled nicely.


----------



## hockeyref999

I don't know how they make them now, but I think they used have a plywood transom. There is nothing wrong that, as the factory knows how to encapsulate the wood in the resin. If you're buying used, look it over carefully to see if it has been drilled for things like transducer mounts. Ask who mounted it. If the holes weren't done by a knowledgeable person, they may not have been properly sealed. If water gets to the plywood, you can have big (as in expensive) problems. This is not directed at Blue Wave, it applies to anyone using plywood in their transoms. Grady White, for instance, uses plywood, and they are some of the best built boats around. Just be careful.


----------



## Redman

POC SPEC said:


> I dont want sound like I am bashing Blue Wave, but there is no way it can get up in 12 inches of water and it seemed to be a pretty wet boat to me. The boat I was in did not have trim tabs, but did have a tunnel and jack plate. It took waves pretty well and handled nicely.


I would say 12 inches is a bit of a fudged number. I run a 22' ST with Jack plate and a custom cavitation plate. It will run in a true 6-8" of water depending on the bottom conditions. I know for a fact the boat will get up in 18" or a bit less if you know how to drive the boat. I have measured myself and gotten up in mid-calf depth water. I have done this numerous times in fence lake in Aransas bay without an issue, but the bottom is pretty soft in that back lake. It is not the shallowest, fastest, or flashiest boat, but it gets the job done in almost all conditions. My boat will do everything my buddies Explorer tunnel V will do as a comparison except his rides a bit better and is a bit dryer due to the huge nose on the Explorer. My boat runs 37MPH with a 150 Yami at WOT. It is no speed demon, but I am never in a hurry when I am on the water. Great all around boat. The Tunnel makes a huge difference on this line of boats if shallow water running/getting up is important to you. Don't let anyone tell you different as I have run around with some friends that have the classic and they are idling for a while out of spots that I got up in easily. They won't dare go into some spots that I can get into easily as well. Just my two cents.


----------



## Maddog

Redman said:


> I would say 12 inches is a bit of a fudged number. I run a 22' ST with Jack plate and a custom cavitation plate. It will run in a true 6-8" of water depending on the bottom conditions. I know for a fact the boat will get up in 18" or a bit less if you know how to drive the boat. I have measured myself and gotten up in mid-calf depth water. I have done this numerous times in fence lake in Aransas bay without an issue, but the bottom is pretty soft in that back lake. It is not the shallowest, fastest, or flashiest boat, but it gets the job done in almost all conditions. My boat will do everything my buddies Explorer tunnel V will do as a comparison except his rides a bit better and is a bit dryer due to the huge nose on the Explorer. My boat runs 37MPH with a 150 Yami at WOT. It is no speed demon, but I am never in a hurry when I am on the water. Great all around boat. The Tunnel makes a huge difference on this line of boats if shallow water running/getting up is important to you. Don't let anyone tell you different as I have run around with some friends that have the classic and they are idling for a while out of spots that I got up in easily. They won't dare go into some spots that I can get into easily as well. Just my two cents.


This is dead on, I have been running the same boat for 9 yrs. I only stuck it once, and it was only ankle deep when it stopped. I run mine 20 miles offshore every summer, but the nose will dip if you don't know how to handle the boat in seas, we never intentionally go out in anything more than 2' - 3' seas, but sometimes it just comes up on you, I have fought it in solid 4' seas with short intervals, also ALWAYS with a buddy boat! The only reason I am comfortable with this boat offshore is because I KNOW HOW TO HANDLE IT, I have run offshore boats since I was 12, and know how to read and handle the seas. I run everywhere from E. Matty to W. Galveston, never had an issue.


----------



## Kyle 1974

I have a good friend with a little 189 non tunnel blue wave with a yamaha 115. Top end with moderate load, he can get about 43 MPH in it. The fastest I've ever seen it go is about 46, with just me and him and a light load. 

I don't think they're bad boats at all, they're just not great at any one thing.... a decent overall "do it all", OK draft, OK ride, OK speed, OK fishing... 

I had a 189 tunnel with a 130 on it, and it would do about 39-40 top end with just me in it... so you give up a lot of speed to have the tunnel. up on plane, it didn't run that much more shallow than the non tunnel version..It also doesn't run in a chop as smooth as the non tunnel.


----------



## Blue_Wave028

Blue_Wave028 said:


> I run a 18' Super Tunnel powered with a 90HP Yamaha 4-stroke. Top end speed is at 32 mph so not a speed boat by any means but runs faster than my old aluminum and doesn't beat you down. My only complaint I have with this boat is it gets squirrelly in cross chop yet rides just fine going into or with the waves. It does do well in shallow water. I don't have a jackplate and am running a 3-blade prop which in my opinion is the wrong set up for a tunnel but will get up in about 10" if there is only two of us. If I were to do it all over again I would have purchased the 19' Classic for the beam width, better ride, and extra storage.


Seeing everyone posting about what they can get up in made me check my post...I meant to say 12" not 10". I know I was behind the Oyster Farms in E. Matty one day and the water was about 2 inches below my calf and I got up without a problem. Again that was just two of us narrowasses in there.


----------



## justinsfa

So, its safe to say that to get a decent speed (40-45mph) on a 22ft Super Tunnel, the boat is going to need a 200+HP motor?

Also, are these boats just as apt to spin around on you as the other tunnel hulls (IE Explorer TV, etc).

I can say that I like the BW console... They were pretty slick with the rod holders and that the console is molded into the boat....

How about storage? Thats one thing that has made me kind of shy away from the TV hulls... lack of storage and speed....


----------



## johnyb777

Can't speak on the tunnel hulls, but our 22' Delux Pro has been great. We have fished it in Rockport/Port A/Corpus and Port Mansfield. It is not shallow by any stretch of the imagination, but if you really know how to work the throttle and trim, it can get up in 18" of water over a soft bottom with two guys in it. We have a Yamaha F150 and can hit 41 MPH (GPS) consistently with three guys in the boat and both live wells full. Empty gas/live wells with just me and my brother we hit 45 MPH on glass calm day. Good cruising speed is around 30-35. Like some others said here, it's not the driest boat, but if you know how to handle her she can keep you dry. Quartering the waves is a must to stay dry. Maybe it's a tunnel thing, but ours is definitely not bow heavy and water self bails quickly. We even hose it off while in the water when we stay in Key Alegro. I hear the ST is a little slower than the regular hull (give/take I suppose) so you would probably need 200 HP to reach 45 in it.

One other thing, the workmanship seems to be really good on this boat... it has really taken a beating from first time boaters finding the ground or a dock from time to time (like me) and it still looks good and has no hull related problems. We did have to replace the steering (salt ruined the seals) and the GPS seems to have issues from time to time (Lowrance) but no other issues so far. The Yamaha F150 has also been really good to us so far, only routine maintenance there for 285 hours.

Like someone else said it all depends on what bay system you are fishing, for Port A/Rockport I think a BlueWave is a great boat. If I was fishing South Texas every week, I would want a shallower hull for sure, but once a year our BlueWave is up for the task.


----------



## Redman

justinsfa said:


> So, its safe to say that to get a decent speed (40-45mph) on a 22ft Super Tunnel, the boat is going to need a 200+HP motor?
> 
> Also, are these boats just as apt to spin around on you as the other tunnel hulls (IE Explorer TV, etc).
> 
> I can say that I like the BW console... They were pretty slick with the rod holders and that the console is molded into the boat....
> 
> How about storage? Thats one thing that has made me kind of shy away from the TV hulls... lack of storage and speed....


I would love to have the 200 on my boat if I had to do it over again. The 150 is plenty, but I wouldn't mind cruising at 25-30 instead of 20-22. That really is the only advantage as the boat pops up really well with just the 150.

I don't think the boat is short on storage, but much of that is personal preference depending on your needs. Mine suits me just fine.


----------



## justinsfa

**** the decisions... haha


----------



## justinsfa

PS... that word was dam with an N on the end.... too many other 4 letters can fit in there...


----------



## Redstalker

*My Opinion*

I have heard Blue Waves called wet waves, referred to as heavy for there size etc. I have owned 3 so far, the 1st was a 189T with a 88SPL with no t&t (tilt and trim). It ran fantastic! Even without the benifit of t&t it ran fine and was fairly fast (mid 30s) 2nd was a 189t with a 115. It was no faster with the larger motor but performed safely and like the other with the exception of the worse conditions very dry. The other was a 160c and well it was underpowered and I wasn't really happy with overall performance. All 3 were dry rides and not particularly heavy. I did notice in comparing the 2 189t that the one with the heavier 115 drafted 2 inches at rest less than the one with the 88. Neither boat had any fiberglass damage. The hull weight on a 190c, 189t or 190t is no more than a Carolina skiff J-19. For an all around boat I don't think you can beat a Blue Wave for the price. I am now waiting on a 180c 2003 model that has lost paper work. And also way easier to push of a sandbar by yourself at 3:00 in the afternoon in July!!!!:doowapsta


----------



## JMG_TX

Well I am getting ready to purchase a Blue Wave. Im looking at the 2200 Pure Bay. I have a family and the seats in the back are a must. Just wondering if anyone on this board has any feedback on these? I know they arent cheap but I would like some feedback on one. I fish Baffin Bay,POC and Port Mansfield. But most of the use will be in Canyon lake and Dunlap lakes for family fun.


----------



## Fishonthebrain

I have an '08 2200 Pure Bay........so far its been a great boat. I looked at a lot of boats before going with the BW. We primarily fish Galveston, POC and Rockport/Port A and the boat has performed well. With every boat you have to weigh all the options and decide what's most important to your style of fishing. If you do go with the Pure Bay I don't think you'll be disappointed. Plus BW puts on one heck of an Owners Tournament every year in Port A.


----------



## shifty2002

Man I have a 1998, 22FT Classic (no tunnel) with a 200 Suzuki (with jack plate) for seven years that I run all around POC. IMO it is one of the best boats I have owned and riden in. It doesnt run shallow as a tunnel boat so if you want shallow go with a tunnel but you will give up some top speed and reverse. It will run GPS 46 MPH with 4 men, full gear and a cooler full of ****** pops and thats across the Gulf of Mexico. Yea did I mention this is more than a bay boat, on a good day head to the rigs and load up on some of the easy picking snapper. 

Some one commented earlier that the boats were heavy, and they are that, but they also commented that the boats were wet. I would have to disagree with that statement as long as you know how to drive a boat (which goes for most boats). The boat was in great shape when I bought it and gets used a lot spring to fall and over 7 years the quality and integrity of the boat have not faultered. No soft spots in the floor, no cracks in the gunnels, hull, etc... Good storage space on the boat. The wife liked it because it had good sides on it for the kids (bonus). The only thing I added was a T top with electronics box. Can't complain it's been a good boat. Good luck with you search.


----------



## JMG_TX

Fishonthebrain said:


> I have an '08 2200 Pure Bay........so far its been a great boat. I looked at a lot of boats before going with the BW. We primarily fish Galveston, POC and Rockport/Port A and the boat has performed well. With every boat you have to weigh all the options and decide what's most important to your style of fishing. If you do go with the Pure Bay I don't think you'll be disappointed. Plus BW puts on one heck of an Owners Tournament every year in Port A.


Well thats what I figured. Ill post pics once I make the purchase :brew:


----------



## delrod

I could be wrong, but it seems like Blue Waves are run by a majority of first-time boat owners. Majority, not all. From what I've heard they are heavy for their length and have a tendency to be a pretty wet ride and sit bow-down which keeps the water in the boat. Other than that they seem to be affordable. I looked at them pretty close when I was ready for my 1st fiberglass boat....no make it my second. My first was a 15' fish/ski combo. Never did settle with the Wave though. 


above is supposed to be in quotes, evidently i am computer stupid 
my old mans 189 pocket tunnel has been abused by me more than him. it is coming up on ten years old. 150 carbeurated johnson. top end mid fifties. not overly shallow but we have managed to fish inshore and offshore at port a , port m for the last ten years. been 15 miles offshore in real 4 to 5's.( not on purpose, got caught). been in rattlesnake. best description is a do it all boat. not great at anything, but utilitarian at everything. have heard from some that the tunnel is plenty shallow, but my personal exp. is that the boat is not heavy. it does not ride bow down, and it is not wet. there are better boats out there if you wish to fish shallow most of the time. there are better boats out there if you wish to cross big bays and run offshore most of the time, ditto. if you wish to do it all, on a budget, and find a deal that suits you, the boat is built well and will not do you wrong. feel free to pm for more info


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

JMG_TX said:


> Well thats what I figured. Ill post pics once I make the purchase :brew:


Just FYI, you can get the seats for the "non" pure bay model as well. my buddy has the seats for his 220 classic.


----------



## specktout

I bought my 22' super T new in 1994 and I'm on my 3rd engine. The boat is much more durable than the engines. It does everything I need it to do in the bays plus does a offshore trip now and then in the summer when weather conditions alow.


----------



## robul

My neighbour's bought a brand new 18 footer I took them out for the first time so they could learn. The weight had to be centered perfect in that boat to keep it going strait on a plane. Even the live well full and it leaned hard to the left. The fit and finish of that boat was pretty bad. I was very disappointed. I got up underneath the boat in the very front where the V is and the deck attaches there is a load of silicone and flaked pieces of fiberglass. I thought the boat was damaged from installing the trolling motor. So we go up to the dealer and he says nope all the blue waves are like that. I couldn't believe it. so we went and looked at 6 other boats. Every single one of them had a load of silicone in the front and flaky fiberglass.. Why would they produce boats that like? I could literally rub it with my fingers and fiberglass would just flake off.. The boat owner was not happy to say the least. All I have to say is if you buy a bluewave just look up underneath it in the bow and check out the amount of silicone they stick up in there.. I wont ever be buying a blue wave that's for sure.


----------



## houfinchaser

I bought a 19 foot VLC last year. Its basically a 19 foot version of the Pure Bay. The VLC is all composite, liner boat with a large walk around gunnel. The boat is light. I only have a 90 on it, it will do 37 mph and I hardly ever have to get gas. My boat is very dry if you know how to drive it. The best thing I like about the boat is that it is stable. Two grown men can stand on top of the same gunnel and the boat doesn't hardly dip to the side. I shopped for a long time and for the money I spent I couldnt have gotten a better boat.


----------



## tlmarine

They have been the #1 selling Bay Boat in Texas for the past 15 years running. Also they have 4 New fully composite linered boats on the market now. I would say previous owners are stepping up to the New Styles Bluewave have designed.



justinsfa said:


> I have been in the market for a used boat for a few months now, and just recently I have noticed a really big influx of used Blue Wave boats.
> 
> Anybody have an explanation? Was it just because they got real popular back in the late 90s and now folks are replacing them, or is there a problem with them.
> 
> Just wondering as I expand my search to other models.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

I think he got a boat since June '09 :biggrin:


----------



## C.Hern5972

great boats, not wet to me, ive owned numerous boats. I have the PB 22 now and it runs shallow enough for me. I know for a fact sand bottom, 3 people, loaded i can get it on plane in 13 inches of water. I wade fish, from west bay to east bay, SLP all over. t is a dry stable ride, im running a150 suzuki running 50 mph


----------



## copper622

I might be interested in looking at your gulf coast. can you give me specs on it. Where is it at now and your time frame for sale


----------



## ReelWork

Gesh folks, read the dang thread - THIS IS 3 YEARS OLD!


----------



## Bottom Finder

C.Hern5972 said:


> I know for a fact sand bottom, 3 people, loaded i can get it on plane in 13 inches of water. mph


OOOOHHHH COOOMMMMEEEEEE ONNNN! Only a handful of boats out there will pop up over sand in 13" of water. I can't believe that the 2200 Pure Bay with a listed 13" draft would be able to get up on plane while sitting on the bottom, especially loaded.


----------



## Quint

I have a 22 ft classic no tunnel. I have a 150 hp motor on back. I have run in it in bay and a lil offshore. Havent had too many issues with it since I have had it. Like some have said previously on this post. You have to know howbto run what you have. I wouldnt take it out in seven foot seas, but I have crossed galveston ship channel in rough seas to go to north jetty in 4 - 5 and made it back safekly with a nice load of fish. Its a good boat if u ask me.


----------



## amancuso

*go Blue Wave*

I just let one fly!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Bottom Finder said:


> OOOOHHHH COOOMMMMEEEEEE ONNNN! Only a handful of boats out there will pop up over sand in 13" of water. I can't believe that the 2200 Pure Bay with a listed 13" draft would be able to get up on plane while sitting on the bottom, especially loaded.


You believe what you want. I really have nothing to prove, but 2 other 2coolers were with me when it was done it west bay near bastrop entrance.


----------



## Bottom Finder

C.Hern5972 said:


> You believe what you want. I really have nothing to prove, but 2 other 2coolers were with me when it was done it west bay near bastrop entrance.


Ok so a 2200 Pure Bay will jump up when sitting on sand? :rotfl:


----------

